# Bentley



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow. This is really sad. I am so sorry for your loss. Welcome to the forum. There are lots of great people here.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh he was very beautiful! And that tribute was lovely. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Our last photos of our muppet...


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

What a wonderful tribute to your faithful companion. I'm so sorry you didn't have more time with him.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so very sorry about Bentley-your tribute to him is wonderful-I have tears running down my face. You were a blessing to him and he was so lucky to have spent 10 loving months with you. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I am sorry you had to go through this--it is so hard. 

I know words can't really help right now--but thank you for giving him at least a few happy months to be loved as a pet. I am sure you earned some angel wings for saving him and equally certain he will be watching out for you guys. 

Hugs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What a beautiful tribute, As I watched, tears streamed down my face and all I could think of was what a wonderful life you gave him.......


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

What am amazing video! I also have tears running down my face. I am very sorry ... how lucky Bentley was to have you both in his life and give him the best of everything. Looks like those 10 months were spent the best any Golden could imagine.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

OMG I'm so sorry for your loss. Bentley looked very loved and I'm sure this was a horrible decision to have to make. Your tribute was very beautiful and heartbreaking. I can hardly type for crying.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I too have tears rolling down my face as I sat watched your tribute. It was beautiful and thank you for giving him a wonderful and happy life as short as it was. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

It looks like you gave him a wonderful life. Thank you for sharing the video it was beautiful.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your tribute is beautiful and I know he had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. No dog should die that young. I think it's beautifully touching how you are keeping his memory alive through that tribute and talking about him. I can't imagine your feeling of loss... I'm sure Park would have loved to have him as a playmate too.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

I can see Bentley had a very full life and was so loved by you. He was very blessed to have such a loving home and fit so much into his short time with you. Your tribute showed what love and wonderful times you shared together. Our prayers to you and Park,

Asha and Hudson's Mum


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I've been out of town and I'm just catching up. I'm shocked and saddened by your news. I know you loved Bentley very much and I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your tribute is beautiful. You gave your boy and wonderful life. My thoughts are with you and your family.

Helaine


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for sharing. This is a difficult time. Bentley was so fortunate to find you...and you were so fortunate to find Bentley.


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

That is a fine tribute you made to Bentley. It appears that a dog couldn't ask for a better way to spend his shorten life than the one you provided.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a beautiful and fitting tribute--to make a video like you have. When I get the will to do so--I will view the video--but I'm already tearing up just seeing what has been posted so far.

Both your family and Bently were very lucky--you all have so much to be thankful for! 

Our condolences in your loss.

SJ


----------



## sleepyspencer (Feb 25, 2007)

I was a friend of Bentleys and was able to spend about a week with him. I so hope he is running freely somewhere today with his tennis ball in tow! Believe me when I say, the world is not the same without Bentley in it. He really had a great zest for life. Miss ya muppet!


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Your tribute was wonderful, Bentley was obviously loved, and very lucky you rescued him.

We had to put our Chelsea down a a year old, after her seizures got out of control, and she became aggressive toward the kids. It broke all of our hearts. I do know what you're go through, and think you've come to the right place for support. The forum is full of terrific people.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone...

And thanks for posting those pictures Annette. 

They cracked me up, because like always (when he was awake) he ALWAYS had to be in the very front when pictures were being taken.  

Gosh... I really miss him!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

So that was Bentley with the green tennis ball. I'd seen that black and white photo before, with the green tennis ball in the mouth ... didn't know that was Bentley. What a great photograph! 

Really, you have so many very touching photos in your video. I watched it all. 

I will remember Bentley


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What a wonderful tribute to a beautiful dog. Bentley was special


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry! I understand your pain. Know that in the short time you had him, he had a wonderful life with you. Always know how much you gave him and made his short stay so very happy!

I just posted a link to Spencer's story. Hope you can read that. I never posted it at Chat! I so hope he and Bentley are having fun together at the Bridge!

Again, my sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this when you first posted it, but I am sitting here sobbing. I lost a golden in July and I feel your pain. Bentley was so lucky to have you rescue him and be his mommy for 10 months. It looks like you gave him wonderful final months. Your tribute was as beautiful as he was!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

What an amazing video tribute to Bentley's life with you, your husband, and Park. I obviously am a mess right now, I cried the whole way through it, but it's so special.

Bentley was so lucky to have you guys and I can tell from watching your video that you feel the same about having him in your life. Because of you and your husband, Bent spent the last year of his life knowing sheer happiness, joy, and companionship, he has taken that with him to the Rainbow Bridge, you can be assured of that.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Beautiful tribute for a beautiful dog.L


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

How are you doing, Heather? I think of you often. Your video tribute is beautiful. Is the same one here as the one on Chat Goldens? If so, I watched it and cried there.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am soooo sorry .. beautiful video..


----------

